# Suggestions for a new "phrase" for the Blazers Forum



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Please make suggestions for a new phrase to describe the Blazers forum. Right now, it is simply Rip City. You can suggest that to. After we get suggestions, I hope to post a poll for everyone to vote on the suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

"if you thought the team was crazy.."


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

"it wasn't me. even though they caught me red handed...i wasn't me"


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

(p)Ride Of The Northwest


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The only Hood in Portland is a River


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> The only Hood in Portland is a River


thats not in Portland tho...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> "if you thought the team was crazy.."


:laugh: 

I like Hap's. 

You have to admit that our board is a bit over the edge.

All of us (except Ed O, of course) are candidates for the asylum--just like our team! :yes:


----------



## mtnmedic (Jun 7, 2003)

*Well...*

My sister, who is a Blazers fan (second only to her beloved Clippers, who happen to be my second fave team), is definitely frustrated with them. She saw this thread and suggested:

" Red Hot and Rollin' "


 



Personally, I like " RIP CITY ". It's something most of us can identify with.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Well...*



> Originally posted by <b>mtnmedic</b>!
> " Red Hot and Rollin'.....


:laugh: 

Or, in honor of the infamous Hummer fiasco....*The Doobie Brothers - One *_(lit)_*Doobie and Three *_(lit)_*Brothers*

Ooops, that _was_ a little over the top, now, wasn't it? Sorry about that. :sour:


----------



## mtnmedic (Jun 7, 2003)

*ROFLMAO!!!*

Oh GAWD that was funny!!!

:laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: ROFLMAO!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mtnmedic</b>!
> 
> ......ROFLMAO!!!


There's even a smiley for that --->> :rofl:

No charge, man.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Smokin' Up The Joint.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

It's called the Will- LAM-ette, dammit!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

JailBlazers
Blazin'
LAin7
What? You need a license to drive?
Trade Stoudamire


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

'Putting the *high* back into Highlights"

"Cheech n Chong for GM and President!"

"Why do you build me up, Buttercup baby...."

thats all for the moment


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

How about... "One Fan at a Time."


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I like "Red Hot and Rollin'!" That was the theme of the '77 championship year.

I'll have more later.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

*i could only think of one*

and that was......THE ONLY GAME IN TOWN


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how about..

team salary cap: 100 million.
Parking: 13 dollars
Hot dog and drink: 8 bucks
Being a Blazer fan? Priceless!


One team, a couple of dreams, and one nightmare.

Hey, you may hate the team, but you can't hate the fans.

You can take the fan away from the team, but you can't take the team away from the fan! (well,you get the idea..you know..you can take the boy out of the farm, but you can't take the farm out of the boy)

Hey, we're not all like Ed O.

Our owner could still buy your owner.


----------



## mtnmedic (Jun 7, 2003)

*LOL!!!*

I especially like the last one!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hating the Lakers since 1970.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

BLAZIN' a new trail!

Coming up Roses!

ROME wasn't built in a day

or

"Cruel to be Kind" 
Oh I can't take another heartache 
Though you say you're my friend 
I'm at my wits end 
You say your love is bonna fide 
But that don't coincide 
With the things that you're doing 

When I ask you to be nice 
You say you gotta be 
Cruel to be kind, in the right measure 
Cruel to be kind, it's a very good sign 
Cruel to be kind, means that I love you 
Baby, you gotta be cruel to be kind 

Well I do my best to understand dear 
But you still mystify, and I wanna know why 
I pick myself up off the ground 
And have you knock me back down 
Again and again 

And when I ask you to explain 
You say you gotta be 
Cruel to be kind, in the right measure 
Cruel to be kind, it's a very good sign 
Cruel to be kind, means that I love you 
Baby, you gotta be cruel to be kind 

Well I do my best to understand dear 
But you still mystify, and I wanna know why 
I pick myself up off the ground 
And have you knock me back down 
Again and again 

And when I ask you to explain 
You say you gotta be 
Cruel to be kind, in the right measure 
Cruel to be kind, it's a very good sign 
Cruel to be kind, means that I love you 
Baby, you gotta be cruel to be kind


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

red hot and rollin is nice. from years gone by...

maybe another Schonlyism...


How about "What if..."

Its so appropriate here.... What is game 7 of the 2000 WCF was about 7 minutes shorter
What if we drafted Bob McAdoo or Micchael Jordan, or Sabs came 10 years earlier....

get the point


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Hating the Lakers since 1970.


I was going to say "We HATE LA!"

thanks for ruining it for me, Hap.

STuart


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

'Money aint a thang'


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

in the playoffs for 20 some odd straight years...out of the first round for the last 4


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

"the 1977 world champion Portland Trail Blazers"

"can we get a gm please?"


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> red hot and rollin is nice. from years gone by...
> 
> maybe another Schonlyism...


Along those lines,

"Holly Backcourt!"
"Hello Basketball Fans, where ever you may be!"

Anyone remember those blazer rap songs from the early 90's?

The titles of many of those songs may work well too!

Say, for example:

"Bust a Bucket"
"Too hot 2 stop it!"
"RipCity RAP-sody"

Maybe not.

But ScottVdub put what I see as the perfect idea when he said "The 1977 World Champion Portland Trail Blazers"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> in the playoffs for 20 some odd straight years...out of the first round for the last 4


last 3 years. But, 9 out of 11.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

"I Hate Myself for Loving You!"

Or how about a Schoneyism:

"Bingo, Bango, Bongo!"

If you can't come up with double meanings for that, you ain't half trying!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Or to add with Oldmangrouch's idea:

"Bingo! Bango! Bongo! One Fan at a Time."


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> Or how about a Schoneyism:
> 
> "Bingo, Bango, Bongo!"


I can't believe I forgot that one!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Lickety brindle, hide the kindle.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Ballin' and Bongin' since 1970.


Red Eyed and Rollin'


Bongo, Bongo, Bongo


You gotta take your bonghits


Portland TrailBongers


Land of 10,000 bongs


Franz Trading Cards ID capitol of the world

If loving you is wrong, I don't want to be wrong or, err....right, or...uhhhmmmm what were we talking about? I forgot....dude pass the bong!

Dude where's my car?

Where's my car dude?

Duuuuuuudddddddeeee!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

How about this oldie:

"Up the golden ladder for the rebound!"

Of course, "up the golden ladder" might have a different meaning in some circles.........:meditate:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> Red Eyed and Rollin'


:rotf:

That's the winner, IMO.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How about

"All ya need is a police scanner!"


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Book'em Dano!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm actually hurt that no one thought of this one.

"Let's be blunt. We're all high on the Blazers"


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

"More posts than Chicago by 2005"

barfo


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> "More posts than Chicago by 2005"
> 
> barfo


:idea:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

the definition of potential potential


if ya aint in our circle we dont wanna talk to ya


hummers , crawlspaces , broken jaws ... its Blazers Baby!


but i still like 

why do u build me up , buttercup baby....


&


puttin the high in highlights


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Blazer Mania At Its Finest.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

BEAT LA!! BEAT LA!!


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*I suppose you think MJ doesn't puff*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> JailBlazers
> Blazin'
> LAin7
> ...


I happen to know for a fact that he does. I get really tired of people trashing on the few guys over the years that have had this problem. If it was you or I we would have gotten a ticket and NO ONE would care. But nationally everyone seems to like to dump on us. GOD forbid that any one of the other teams have a pot smoker on their team.


----------



## basketballrusty (Mar 4, 2003)

Bingo,Bango,Bongo works for me...Schonz deserved better.

Went to see the Blazers in Charlotte years ago and met him and Wild Rice in an eating establishment after the game...they were very nice to me.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: I suppose you think MJ doesn't puff*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiefBlazerManiac</b>!
> 
> I happen to know for a fact that he does. I get really tired of people trashing on the few guys over the years that have had this problem. If it was you or I we would have gotten a ticket and NO ONE would care. But nationally everyone seems to like to dump on us. GOD forbid that any one of the other teams have a pot smoker on their team.


yeah lets roll out the pity wagon for all the dope smokers in the NBA, their such victims...


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: I suppose you think MJ doesn't puff*



> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah lets roll out the pity wagon for all the dope smokers in the NBA, their such victims...


 Great point. Charles Barkley says about 85% of the players smoke on a regular basis and that is why Pot isnt an illegal substance in the league.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*j/k*

Blazed and confused


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Just When You Thought We Were Serious.......


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

On a serious note, I think a lot of us like the "Bingo Bango Bongo" term... Perhaps we could combine that with another short phrase.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Will someone start a poll... pick the top 10 suggestions and let everyone vote? I would but time is thin for me right now....


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Will someone start a poll... pick the top 10 suggestions and let everyone vote? I would but time is thin for me right now....


*whistles*

I nominate ABM! A solid choice, indeed. :yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Portland TrailBlazers: The reigning paper champions


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Portland TrailBlazers: The reigning paper champions



Not to nitpick, but Sac town is the paper champions IMO. They have better talent and more depth IMO. Maybe Dallas even.


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*LOL!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I'm actually hurt that no one thought of this one.
> 
> "Let's be blunt. We're all high on the Blazers"


Normally I dont take kindly to jailblazer type commentary but thats freaking FUUUUUUNY! :laugh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Why not stick with "Rip City"?

If it ain't broke.....


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Particularly with Hap currently out of circulation, I've gotta lend some support to "Our owner could still buy your owner." :grinning: 

Somewhat more seriously, I'm all for "Bingo, Bango, Bongo," though I imagine it might be lost on a number of folks, perhaps even some of the newer Blazer fans.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

How about........

Return to Rip City! 

:twave::twave:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Or......*Rip City Resurrection!!*


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

How about....Doing our "community service"


----------



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

Blazin Js in every Arena


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

My top 4...

*1.) Our owner can buy your owner.

2.) Red-eyed and Rollin'

3.) Lickety brindle - hide the kindle

4.) Hating the Lakers since 1970 *

That's my list, FWIW.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> It's called the Will- LAM-ette, dammit!



For some reason I thought this one was really funny...Maybe just because it rhymed. :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Hating the Lakers since 1970.


Shouldn't that be 1977? Before then, (and not really even then) Blazer fans had no real reason to hate the lakers.

It's hard to believe that that was one of the only 2 times the Blazers eliminated the lakers.

They've matched up, what, 12, 13 times it seems...

This post really serves no purpose, other then post-padding.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> This post really serves no purpose, other then post-padding.


And you should be commended for it. :woot:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> My top 4...
> 
> *1.) Our owner can buy your owner.
> ...


PD...the check is in the the mail....


(cause..you see....2 of those were my suggestions..people! Pay attention!!)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be 1977? Before then, (and not really even then) Blazer fans had no real reason to hate the lakers.


no real reason? NO REAL REASON!?!?!

NO REAL FREAKING REASON!!??!?!

why do fans hate the Yankees, even if they *DON'T* have a team?

Why do people *HATE WITH A PASSION* the Dallas Cowboys?

Like I said..Hating the Lakers since 1970. It's from the start.



> It's hard to believe that that was one of the only 2 times the Blazers eliminated the lakers.


no need to remind us of that..


> They've matched up, what, 12, 13 times it seems...
> 
> This post really serves no purpose, other then post-padding.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> no real reason? NO REAL REASON!?!?!
> ...


Because the Yankees always win. But, in 1970, the lakers hadn't won a funkin' thing.



> Why do people *HATE WITH A PASSION* the Dallas Cowboys?


What people? I don't know any of those people! heh heh heh...

Honestly, I don't know the answer to this one. Probably because the Cowboys would win with less then likeable charactors. I hate the Steelers more then I hate the Cowboys (but that's because I'm a Browns fan).


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What about *believe it or not.*


----------

